# Bash Export



## walerka (30. November 2021)

hi ich brauche hilfe,

ich bau am einen script #!/bin/bash/ für archlinux!

ich will das

```
export LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
```
In dieser script ausgefüht werden.
Ich habe mit *Export* und *declare -x *versuch klappt aber nicht!

hat jemand Idee..


----------



## ikosaeder (2. Dezember 2021)

Um export in Scripts zu nutzen musst du sie sourcen und nicht ausführen.
source Myscript.sh oder  . Myscript.sh


----------



## walerka (2. Dezember 2021)

kannst du mir genau beschreiben wie das geht!
mit z.B!


----------



## ikosaeder (8. Dezember 2021)

Die Kommandozeile lautet:

```
source Scriptname.sh
```


----------



## walerka (8. Dezember 2021)

das ist klar mit "source Scriptname.sh"
was soll ich ich in Scriptname.sh Schreiben?

```
#!/bin/bash
export LANG=de_DE-UTF-8

??????
```


----------

